# شرح Autodesk Quantity Takeoff لحصر الكميات والتسعير



## المهندس/حماده (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شرح autodesk quantity takeoff 
لحصر الكميات والتسعير

*



*

**الدروس مشاهدة مباشره وده الجديد والجميل*
*


Autodesk Quantity Takeoff Lesson 1


Autodesk Quantity Takeoff Lesson 2


Autodesk Quantity Takeoff Lesson 3


انتظر ردودكم والله الموفق  *​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع المفيد ........


----------



## المهندس/حماده (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر على مرورك الكريم


----------



## المهندس/حماده (3 ديسمبر 2010)

150 زياره بدون ردود فاين ردرود الاعضاء الكرام


----------



## arch_hamada (4 ديسمبر 2010)

Autodesk Architectural Desktop


----------



## tarekkt (4 ديسمبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hanyzaiton (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## حسن م. (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس/حماده (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر على المرور اتمنى الاستفاده


----------



## ashrafnasr (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وياريت البرنامج نفسه جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود-طنطاوي (10 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (10 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي على هذه المساهمة القيمة


----------



## مجدى سليمان (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## Abdulkadir Botan (27 أبريل 2011)

*Good step*

Thank you All Arabian Engineers for your sharing the Engineering..Knowledge


----------



## gemygamal (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ع الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## المهندس/حماده (13 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر على المرور الكريم اتمنى الاستفاده


----------



## عاشق الخرسانه (13 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## normor4004 (29 يوليو 2011)

مشكوراخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس/حماده (18 أغسطس 2011)

*الف شكر على المرور اتمنى الاستفادة*


----------



## amr fathy (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abcd2008 (21 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*
​


----------



## وغابت شمس الحب (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس/حماده (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر على المرور اتمنى الاستفاده


----------



## المهندس/حماده (25 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر على المرور اتمنى الاستفادة


----------



## sallysis (7 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
ممكن معرفة كيفية التحميل حتى يمكن مشاهدته بأي وقت
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## صبرين (11 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراً بارك الله فيك


----------



## elhalalsab (11 سبتمبر 2012)

لﻻسف مالقيت الدروس على الرابط ممكن تشرح كيف اقدر احصل الدروس باﻻضافة الى طلب ثاني وهو لو في احد عنده نسخة من البرنامج فاتمنى بانه مايبخل علينا به .
ودمتم ......


----------



## المهندس/حماده (21 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر على المرور اتمنى الاستفادة


----------



## Rocker (10 مارس 2013)

مشكووووور


----------

